# Emerald City



## Kylara (Mar 6, 2017)

Just watched all available episodes of this. Wasn't too sure when I heard about it so wanted to save a few up. Turns out it's great. Really enjoyable. Odd dodgy clunky bits of script but mostly very good. Nice drawing in of the Oz mythology. Looking forward to the next episode. 

Anyone else watching it?


----------



## Heather Myst (Mar 6, 2017)

Season one just finished over here and I enjoyed it. I really liked the sets, costumes, and atmosphere of the show.


----------



## Mouse (Mar 10, 2017)

Just started watching it. On about ep 3, I think. I like the Jack Sparrow witch lady.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 4, 2017)

We had only the first 3 episodes in my neck of the woods so far. 

I like Dorothy's new gloves. I thought she was supposed to have magic shoes, not gloves.


----------



## Piper (Jun 8, 2017)

I was disappointed that they cancelled this after just the one season.  Seemed like there were some interesting story threads to follow.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 9, 2017)

What ? I've just started to believe this one was interesting to follow. Do you know why ?

Welcome to the Chrons, Piper !


----------



## Piper (Jun 9, 2017)

Bummer right?  I'm guessing ratings but I don't know.........It bugs me because they aren't 'counting' people who watch on their DVR more than a day after the show airs.  That seems stupid and short-sighted to me.  If it airs Friday night and I wait till Sunday night to watch it does that make me less of a fan?


----------



## tinkerdan (Jun 9, 2017)

This was one of my favorites and I would say, don't be discouraged and you should finish the season because there is a whole story within it and even though I was so looking forward to more, I'm not losing sleep over it being canceled.

I do think someone should write some novels to continue the story though.

I liked the edge the producers put in the story. It was a great way to refresh a classic.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 10, 2017)

It seems ratings should be blamed.



> _Emerald City_ launched last January with a tepid 4.5 million viewers and a 1.0 demo rating. By the time it wrapped its 10-episode run two months later, it had dipped to 2.9 mil/0.7.
> 
> Following the finale, exec producers Shaun Cassidy and David Schulner confirmed to EW.com that they had a plan for Season 2. “Should NBC choose to make another limited series based on Baum’s characters, David and I would welcome the opportunity,” the said. “If not, know that this has been one of the most fulfilling experiences either of us has enjoyed, and we remain humbled by all of our brilliant creative partners who made this show so exceptional.”



Emerald City Cancelled at NBC


----------



## reiver33 (Jun 10, 2017)

I enjoyed this but knew after a few episodes that it would be a one-series wonder - great look, too unconventional for a mainstream audience.


----------

